# newby with questions - 8 frame dimensions - cost per box



## Barhopper (Mar 5, 2015)

If you use 2x lumber you are going to have to continue using it on those hives. 1x bee boxes are standardized. I, like you, thought I could do it cheaper myself but when you figure in your time I believe it's cheaper for me to buy standard equipment. When you get going in bees 2 turns to 4 turns to 8 and so on in a hurry. It's nice to have boxes that interchange without size demension problems. But if you enjoy wood working you might see it different.


----------



## Foxhound (Feb 19, 2015)

I 2nd what barhopper was saying about standardization. 

If you save $4 bucks a box building it yourself, that would be about $24 a hive. If you run out of equipment (happens easily) and your bees get overcrowded and swarm. That is a loss of much more than $24. Doesn't seem like it would be worth it in the long run.

But to answer your question. I just wen't out and measure my 8- frame box and it is 12 3/8" x 18 3/8". That is the interior dimensions from the bottom of the box (not including the rabbet on the top of the box).

Good luck


----------



## Arc-n-spark (Mar 19, 2013)

I found that building my own boxes was a waste of my time. Even when I could find cheap wood it just ate up too much of my time. One thing that I do to save money is to make all of the other hive components (bottom board and covers) out of scrap lumber I pull out of dumpsters. I buy boxes from Humble Abodes.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome! Frames are 19 inches across the top bar. The top space where the frames sit, frame rest needs to be 19 1/8.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

The reason you don't build everything out of 2 by's is ...well, how about I give you three medium hive bodies made from treated 2 x 8's. You pay the shipping. They're gunna cost ya due to the weight. WEIGHT.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!




jobob_0 said:


> What are the interior dimensions of an 8 frame medium hive box?


While 10 frame boxes have a recognized 'standard' size, unfortunately there is not a universally recognized standard for 8 frame boxes. Of course, the side that the frames rest in is normally 19 7/8" outside dimension (with 1" nominal, 3/4" actual lumber) but the mating sides on 8 frame boxes vary by manufacturer in the other dimension. More here: 

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?306487-Inside-dimensions-8-frame-langstroth

To use 2x lumber, just assume that plans for 'standard' boxes are using 3/4" lumber and adjust appropriately.


----------



## smokymoutainbeekeeper (Jun 21, 2014)

I, too, make my own boxes and am constantly looking for the lowest cost for the lumber. I have found a local lumber supply store (a builder's supply, not the standard Lowes or HD) that I can buy 1x8x12' #2 pine for about $12. When cut properly, you can get 2 boxes cut out of a 12ft piece of lumber -- which is about $6 per box. That said, you still have to cut the pieces, rabbit the joints and rests for the frames, then cut the handles. Depending on your cost of your time and quantity of boxes you want to build, you might be ahead to buy pre-cut boxes from one of the bee supply companies. I have cut my own just because I like to do the wood working projects, but I have also bought a large quantity of pre-cut boxes just for the time saving factor.

But as far as the dimensions, go with Rader and AmericasBeekeeper.

Have fun with your bees and your woodworking projects!


#smokymountainbeekeeper


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

The main argument against 2X lumber for boxes is that nothing else you buy (and you will wind up buying specialty stuff, some of which is not made of wood) will fit your thicker boxes.

The results of combining your home-made 2X stuff with standard dimension parts will vary from purely aesthetic issues, to annoying hassles, to the eventual wish to abandonn your investment (some money and scads of your time) in the home-made stuff.

If you have the tools, skills and inclination for building stuff (and I envy you, if you do), buy the pre-cut boxes and make some of the other stuff, which I think is where the real savings can be had. Bottom boards, telecovers, escape and Snelgtrove boards, feeding rims etc., are absurdly expensive and no price pressure from readily available unassembled components like there is for boxes. 

Enj.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

I've seen long discussions here about the economy of building your own boxes. A lot of folks do it with pride. Others look at the pine board prices at Home Depot and don't understand how unassembled parts can possibly be sold for the price they are.

The lumber prices the average city dweller or suburbanite sees for 1" pine boards are for select grades. The boards used to make utility grade hive components are more like 2x4 grade. You just don't see those sold in most places, but they are sold in some areas if you know where to look. Check the Equipment forum section and you'll find people discussing how to cut box handles and dovetails ... these are the people who know where to score inexpensive 1x.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I would not want 2 by boxes. The one by boxes are heavy enough... Minimum (which if I were doing 2 by lumber I would do) space would be:

1.375" (1 3/8 the standard frame width) X 8 = 11" + .375" (3/8" for the other half of the beespace on the outside edges) = 11.375"

Maximum (matching the 14" eight frame box made of one bys) is 12.5" (14 - .75 - .75)

I have always found it cheaper to buy them already cut from a bee supplier unless you have a sawmill nearby. Especially if that sawmill will cut your boards to the right width in the first place so you don't have to buy the next size up and rip it down...


----------



## cavscout (Apr 21, 2015)

Your boxes will be extremely heavy and not compatible with other equipment. I did all the math and research when I started and purchased most of my equipment. You can get free shipping from several of the big suppliers. I now make my own equipment after learning the bees needs. I don't save much money but instead of using pine boards I build with cedar. The cedar equipment will last much longer and what I pay for a cedar board is a few dollars less than buying them from Brushy Mountain. Good Luck!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck with your bees! I make all my equipment, except the frames, just because I like to build bee stuff. If you buy budget boxes when they are on sale (depends on the company, but a lot have sales in March and April) and in quantities of five, you can get them cheaper than building, unless you have an inexpensive source for wood. You still have to figure in your time and the cost of your tools.


----------

